

GNU gold developer on linker basics (2007) - bigfoot
http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/38

======
Aegean
I find that one of the subjects with the rarest of documentation is linkers. I
often run into linking problems and all I have is the gnu linker manual.

Partly the problem is that linker people are unaware that the new generation
of software engineers have no knowledge of linkers. I hope he goes one step
further and makes a book out of it.

~~~
kazuya
We have a book by John Levine, but it's too outdated.

<http://www.iecc.com/linker/>

Anyone interested in an up-to-date version of such a book?

------
bigfoot
The subsequent blog entries on linker basics can simply be reached by
increasing the number in the link (i.e., /39, /40, and so on).

~~~
almost
Thanks! I was thinking it was a little lacking in depth with just that one
part :)

For the lazy:

Part 1 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/38>

Part 2 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/39>

Part 3 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/40>

Part 4 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/41>

Part 5 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/42>

Part 6 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/43>

Part 7 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/44>

Part 8 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/45>

Part 9 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/46>

Part 10 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/47>

Part 11 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/48>

Part 12 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/49>

Part 13 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/50>

Part 14 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/51>

Part 15 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/52>

Part 16 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/53>

Part 17 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/54>

Part 18 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/55>

Part 19 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/56>

Part 20 - <http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/57>

~~~
leif
I just did this and was about to post it in a comment here. :)

